# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Abastecimiento al Campo de Montiel. (Ciudad Real)

## REEGE

Cerca de 80.000 habitantes, beneficiarios de la primera fase de abastecimiento al Campo de Montiel (Ciudad Real).
El presidente de Castilla-La Mancha, José María Barreda, y el secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu, han inaugurado en Valdepeñas (Ciudad Real) la primera fase de las obras de abastecimiento al Campo de Montiel con recursos del Embalse de la Cabezuela, un proyecto que, en su totalidad, supondrá una inversión de 44,6 millones de euros y garantizará el abastecimiento de agua a potable a una población de más 80.000 habitantes del Campo de Montiel. 

EUROPA PRESS. 22.03.2011
El presidente de Castilla-La Mancha, José María Barreda, y el secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu, han inaugurado en Valdepeñas (Ciudad Real) la primera fase de las obras de abastecimiento al Campo de Montiel con recursos del Embalse de la Cabezuela, un proyecto que, en su totalidad, supondrá una inversión de 44,6 millones de euros y garantizará el abastecimiento de agua a potable a una población de más 80.000 habitantes del Campo de Montiel.


En nota de prensa la Junta ha explicado que los 17 municipios beneficiados en esta primera fase son: Albaladejo, Alcubillas, Almedina, Cózar, Fuenllana, Montiel, Puebla del Príncipe, Santa Cruz de los Cáñamos, Terrinches, Torre de Juan Abad, Villahermosa, Villamanrique, Villanueva de la Fuente, Villanueva de los Infantes, Valdepeñas, Torrenueva y Castellar de Santiago. A estos municipios hay que añadir la pedanía de Pozo de la Sena perteneciente al municipio de Alhambra.

En la segunda fase se crearán las infraestructuras necesarias para garantizar el abastecimiento de agua en cantidad y calidad suficientes a cuatro municipios más del Campo de Montiel: La Solana, Alhambra, Carrizosa y San Carlos del Valle.

Esta actuación responde a un diseño acordado con el Gobierno de España en el año 2005 por el que se comprometió a hacer una notable inversión, para que "nunca más haya más sequía en nuestros pueblos, para que nunca más se repita que se abre el grifo y no salga agua", ha dicho Barreda.

A este respecto, el presidente regional ha puesto como ejemplo la ciudad de Valdepeñas, una de las poblaciones más grandes de la Comunidad Autónoma y con grandes problemas de falta de suministro de agua en épocas de sequía, pues "hay años que aquí llueve menos que en el Sahara". "A partir de hoy Valdepeñas tendrá diversas fuentes de abastecimiento hídrico a la ciudad como si de una red eléctrica se tratara". 

Infraestructuras para vivir mejor.

Por su parte, el secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu, ha resaltado que con estas actuaciones se apuesta por el futuro, por las personas que quieren o eligen un lugar para vivir y que no pueden ver limitadas sus aspiraciones por la falta de agua.

"La mejora de la calidad del agua no va a estar en un programa electoral pero es muy importante que los ciudadanos tengan agua de calidad cuando abran el grifo", ha dicho el secretario de Estado, al tiempo que ha indicado que con esta obra se pasa de los dogmas y la razón a la gestión, "para que las personas dispongan de parámetros de futuro que permitan mejorar su calidad de vida". 

Características de la conducción.

La actuación inaugurada permite mejorar la calidad en el suministro de agua de la comarca de Campo de Montiel, cuyas poblaciones se abastecían de aguas subterráneas. Este proyecto contempla las infraestructuras necesarias para el abastecimiento, con recursos procedentes del embalse de la Cabezuela. El abastecimiento proyectado parte de una nueva Estación de Tratamiento de Agua Potable (ETAP) ubicada en el pie de presa del embalse de la Cabezuela y ETAP, que permite el tratamiento de 25.000 metros cúbicos/día.

El agua potable se elevará al depósito regulador de cabeza, ubicado en el cerro Cabeza del Buey, distribuyéndose por gravedad a las poblaciones de: Alcubillas, Almedina, Cózar, Fuenllana, Pozo de la Serna, Torre de Juan Abad, Villamanrique y Villanueva de los Infantes.

Posteriormente, y a través de un rebombeo, se eleva el agua al depósito de regulación y carga, situado en Cerro Castellanos, suministrándose a los municipios de Albaladejo, Montiel, Puebla del Príncipe, Santa Cruz de los Cáñamos, Terrinches, Villahermosa y Villanueva de la Fuente. Desde la ETAP y con una pequeña impulsión, se envía el agua potable a los municipios de Valdepeñas, Torrenueva y Castellar de Santiago.

Fuente:20minutos.es

----------

